
Virgin Galactic to unveil commercial spaceship - gibsonf1
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20091207/D9CED36O0.html
======
drinian
Details now available: <http://www.virgingalactic.com/> The unveiling itself
is apparently scheduled to take place at sunset for dramatic effect.

